# 1986 300zx Os sensor



## Crowbar60 (Jan 22, 2005)

The 86 uses a resistive changing type O2 sensor. This is the same one used in the 87-88 200sxse V6 cars. 

You can adapt this O2 sensor to work with 87-89 300zx ecus (they are better). The trick is to change it to a voltage producing O2 sensor by using the O2 sensor heater wiring.

You can sell your old 86 300zx ecu to 200sxse guys since its a swap in and an improvement over the stock ecu they use.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

Crowbar60 said:


> The 86 uses a resistive changing type O2 sensor. This is the same one used in the 87-88 200sxse V6 cars.
> 
> You can adapt this O2 sensor to work with 87-89 300zx ecus (they are better). The trick is to change it to a voltage producing O2 sensor by using the O2 sensor heater wiring.
> 
> You can sell your old 86 300zx ecu to 200sxse guys since its a swap in and an improvement over the stock ecu they use.


what are you talking about?


----------



## Crowbar60 (Jan 22, 2005)

Different year 300zx in the 80s used different O2 sensor technology and different ecu programs and chips. The 87-89 300zx ecus are the best ecus if you can get them.

The 86 is the oddball year in that it uses a much different O2 sensor than 84-85s (the 'old' type) and the 87-89 (the best kinds).


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think he is suggesting using the 86Z model O2 sensor with the 87-89 ECU. And should expect "gains" I guess.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

87-89 was when OBD-1 first became somewhat of a reality, really in '89.... Personally, my o2 works just fine and I have no plans to change it any time soon. When I do, it'll be for a wideband unit and the appropriate ECU and wiring upgrades.... None of this bollixing an 85 o2 sensor to an 89 ECU or whatever he's talking about. That sort of upgrade is pointless. If your o2 readings are that important then you won't be using the stock one anyway....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I just read all that useless information...and why?


----------



## Crowbar60 (Jan 22, 2005)

The 84-86 ecus use the primitive 2 mode on-board diagnostics. The 87-89 use the more advanced 5 mode diagnostics.

But the main point is that many people do not know that the O2s are year sensitive and just swapping ecus around will not solve any problems but create others.


----------



## Crowbar60 (Jan 22, 2005)

I would suggest to anyone with a 84-85 ECU that they upgrade to a 87-89 and change the O2 sensor to a 87-89. Total for this upgrade would be a junkyard ecu (18-25 bucks) and the cost of a new O2 sensor (20-30?).

Again, the 86 uses a very different O2 sensor (its physically different than any other year 84-85 or 87-89).


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Crowbar60 said:


> I would suggest to anyone with a 84-85 ECU that they upgrade to a 87-89 and change the O2 sensor to a 87-89. Total for this upgrade would be a junkyard ecu (18-25 bucks) and the cost of a new O2 sensor (20-30?).
> 
> Again, the 86 uses a very different O2 sensor (its physically different than any other year 84-85 or 87-89).


 What are the benefits of doing all this labor? Does the car run any better? Does it pass emissions better? Or are we updating simply for the sake of updating.........


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Please post your _on topic_ replys here. Thanks.  If you had an answer to the question, post it here.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Crowbar60 said:


> I would suggest to anyone with a 84-85 ECU that they upgrade to a 87-89 and change the O2 sensor to a 87-89. Total for this upgrade would be a junkyard ecu (18-25 bucks) and the cost of a new O2 sensor (20-30?).
> 
> Again, the 86 uses a very different O2 sensor (its physically different than any other year 84-85 or 87-89).


i'm taking an emissions class, and was wondering, how is the O2 sensor different?


----------



## Crowbar60 (Jan 22, 2005)

I explained it in another post but it was deleted. email me and then we wont have to worry about info disappearing. I have some links to some really good info.

Too bad this cant be discussed in an open forum.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Crowbar60 said:


> I explained it in another post but it was deleted. email me and then we wont have to worry about info disappearing.


could you PM me with the differences?


----------



## Crowbar60 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.forparts.com/Bos02update2.htm

I PMd this to you. Its a good read. 

If interested in specific year/behaviour of Nissan O2 sensors PM me back.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Crowbar60 said:


> I explained it in another post but it was deleted. email me and then we wont have to worry about info disappearing. I have some links to some really good info.
> 
> Too bad this cant be discussed in an open forum.


You explained it in another thread, please post that explanation here.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Crowbar60 said:


> http://www.forparts.com/Bos02update2.htm
> 
> I PMd this to you. Its a good read.
> 
> If interested in specific year/behaviour of Nissan O2 sensors PM me back.


 So we have the "Heated Thimble-type O2 Sensors (LSH)" or the earlier design......


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Crowbar60 said:


> I explained it in another post but it was deleted. email me and then we wont have to worry about info disappearing. I have some links to some really good info.
> 
> Too bad this cant be discussed in an open forum.


This is on topic in this thread, and as such is allowable.


----------



## Crowbar60 (Jan 22, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> So we have the "Heated Thimble-type O2 Sensors (LSH)" or the earlier design......


Who's we? Do you know what year car we have?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Eric ([email protected]) has an 85... I have an 87. Says right under his name


----------



## Crowbar60 (Jan 22, 2005)

so 'we' all have different O2 types technically


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Crowbar60 said:


> The early 84-85 use a voltage producing O2 sensor but it was switched to a quickly changing resistor type in 86 and then back to a voltage producing type in 87-89!


 from the PM he sent me


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Crowbar60 said:


> so 'we' all have different O2 types technically


dude this post makes no sence in the first place and it provides no gains so just give it up. No one cares.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

if you guys don't want him to post here, or are just going to delete the majority of his posts, why not just ban him?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> if you guys don't want him to post here, or are just going to delete the majority of his posts, why not just ban him?


I did. :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Spongerider said:


> I did. :dumbass:


i noticed lol


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

thank god.


----------

